# Finally, good pics



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/312000-312999/312360_36_full.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/312000-312999/312360_37_full.jpg


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Figured 2 is enough to be nice to all modem users
let me know what you think
( in know i need to drop it but Im waiting for the KYG's )


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said before... very nice! i think u should find some oem fogs instead of the mesh... itll look really tight.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I really like the rims...they look great!


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks good


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

Great looking car, got to love the black when its clean!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good, but u need some stealth corners to go with the halos.....and it would offset everything nice, and i agree with whiteb14, u should get some se-r fog lights


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you do want some fogs i have some. nice ride btw


----------

